# أكبر مجمع تجاري الكتروني بالمملكة



## ltd (26 مايو 2009)

تم افتتاح اكبر تجمع تجاري الكتروني بالسعودية


احصل على احدث العروض خلال 5 دقائق لأكبر الماركات العالمية والمحلية
كارفور , جيان , هايبر بنده , العبيكان , طيران ناس , الكترو , ساكو 
والعديد من العروض الجديده

http://www.3orod.com/?muser=2​


----------



## tjarksa (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أكبر مجمع تجاري الكتروني بالمملكة*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

